# Quick tip to make HDDVR respond/work a bit faster



## Codfishjoe (Sep 3, 2010)

After seeing multiple threads regarding how slow HDDVRs respond, I figured I'd post this here as a quick little fix. It helps a bit to make the receiver respond faster in most cases. It doesn't improve by leaps and bounds, but definitely noticeable in most cases.

Start by pressing and holding mute first, then select at the same time until the green light on the remote flashes twice, just like any other programming remote step.

Next, press the numbers 9 6 3 and the green light should flash twice again.

Finally, press the "Chan Down" button and the green light should flash twice again.

This disables the model id on the remote, basically meaning the remote doesn't send a sort of verification code of what model of remote it is with each key press that requires the receiver verify it first before processing the command. It just sends the signal straight through, providing faster response time. 

Try this and see if it improves the speed at all.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Will the affect any other devices the remote is programmed to control, like the TV or AV receiver?


----------



## Codfishjoe (Sep 3, 2010)

This programming affects only the functionality of remote to receiver commands. Not designed to affect other functions such as TV or AV1, although I see no reason why it wouldn't hurt to try if those are an issue. =P


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

This tip does help a little bit, a CSR told me about it when I wanted HR24's instead of my turtle like HR23's.

Turning off scrolling effects also helps.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Just in case, how to you enable again? Is it a toggle and you repeat the same process?


----------



## Codfishjoe (Sep 3, 2010)

To enable it again, do the exact same process except press "Chan Up" instead of "Chan Down"

Also, agreed that disabling scrolling effects for the guide will help speed a little as well, and turning native mode to off for HD receivers will help with channel changing speed somewhat. HD receivers for the most part don't need anything except 1080i enabled anyways.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

I can confirm this did speed up my HR22 responce time .
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Codfishjoe said:


> After seeing multiple threads regarding how slow HDDVRs respond, I figured I'd post this here as a quick little fix. It helps a bit to make the receiver respond faster in most cases. It doesn't improve by leaps and bounds, but definitely noticeable in most cases.
> 
> Start by pressing and holding mute first, then select at the same time until the green light on the remote flashes twice, just like any other programming remote step.
> 
> ...


I just tried this on my HR23 and when I press the channel down it flashes the light on the remote 4 times.
??
When I program it and press the channel up the light flashes twice.
??
My unit seems to be faster using the Channel Up setting.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> I can confirm this did speed up my HR22 response time .
> Thanks for the tip!


Worked for me too on my HR20-700. Thanks!


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

I tried this on HR20-700s also. I'm using one on IR and the other on RF. Seemed to speed up on both... great tip!


----------



## Ed-Williams (Sep 8, 2006)

Great tip, thanks Codfishjoe!:hurah:

I’d like to know where the internal remote RF antenna of the HR23-700 is located; I’ll try to attach 
an external cable or something to improve the RF remote reception that’s very weak.

Regards,
Ed.





.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Unfortunately my older, backlit RC32RF remotes don't seem to support 9-6-3. 

Works well on the RC64R, however.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I just tried this on my HR23 and when I press the channel down it flashes the light on the remote 4 times.
> ??
> When I program it and press the channel up the light flashes twice.
> ??
> My unit seems to be faster using the Channel Up setting.


I tried this tip on an RC64RB, and when hitting channel down, the remote also flashes 4 times. Hitting channel up flashes 2 times.

I don't notice any significant difference in speed, but may play with it some more, if and when we find out what the four vs. two flashes really means.

HR20-700 in RF mode, btw.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I think my RC64 remote in IR mode flashed 4 times after pressing Channel Down, but it does seem to be responding to the remote commands faster. I hope it doesn't slow down later for some reason. Great tip!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wow, this is great. That explains why my HR22 seems to be faster in the menus than my HR20, different remote.

I passed this on to a friend that has been complaining about the speed, he's happy with the speed now. And that's saying a lot.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

[strike]Does this affect the RF mode at all?[/strike]



Steve said:


> Unfortunately my older, backlit RC32RF remotes don't seem to support 9-6-3.
> 
> Works well on the RC64R, however.


Ok I just tried it on both an RC34 and RC64. Didn't work on the RC34, but it did work on the RC64. Seems a little faster.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll just add my thanks to the OP for this tip. It has made a difference in my HR20's response, and every little bit helps.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Codfishjoe said:


> After seeing multiple threads regarding how slow HDDVRs respond, I figured I'd post this here as a quick little fix. It helps a bit to make the receiver respond faster in most cases. It doesn't improve by leaps and bounds, but definitely noticeable in most cases.
> 
> Start by pressing and holding mute first, then select at the same time until the green light on the remote flashes twice, just like any other programming remote step.
> 
> ...


All my 20-700s are in rooms with other 20-700s. Will this cause the others to respond to the remote commands or will the remote still just work with it's assigned HR? I have all my HRs in RF mode.

Rich


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Sticky this thread!


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

I have 2 HR22s in a AV closet and 3 RC64R remotes that control them via Directv and AV1 positions on the remotes. Do I do this on each remote and on each position(Directv,AV1) ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Joe C said:


> I have 2 HR22s in a AV closet and 3 RC64R remotes that control them via Directv and AV1 positions on the remotes. Do I do this on each remote and on each position(Directv,AV1) ?


Wish these questions would get answered. I'd like to try it, but I'm a bit leery of screwing up my access to all my 20-700s.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Sticky this thread!


All these threads that show these sort of tips ought to be compiled in one thread that can be searched by topic. And kept short, nobody wants to read 1,000 posts to find the answer to a simple question.

Perhaps you could...?

Rich


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Wish these questions would get answered. I'd like to try it, but I'm a bit leery of screwing up my access to all my 20-700s.
> 
> Rich


Desperate for more speed from the HR22, I tried it on one remote in the DTV position. It does appear to me that you have to do it with every remote and in every position (AV1, AV2) that controls a HR. The other remotes that I did not try this on yet still control the HR's as before. YMMV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Joe C said:


> Desperate for more speed from the HR22, I tried it on one remote in the DTV position. It does appear to me that you have to do it with every remote and in every position (AV1, AV2) that controls a HR. The other remotes that I did not try this on yet still control the HR's as before. YMMV.


And the HRs you've done it with have speeded up and the remotes have no affect on the other HRs?

Rich


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

dlt4 said:


> I'll just add my thanks to the OP for this tip. It has made a difference in my HR20's response, and every little bit helps.


 Me too. I changed the remote with the suggested technique and also changed scrolling to off in the guide. No longer seems to wait for a while before doing anything. HR22/100 seems to be much faster. Also set the native to off and locked output to 1080i so the AV receiver doesn't have to reprocess the signal, which makes channel changes tons faster.

Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## jefirdjr (Feb 20, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I think my RC64 remote in IR mode flashed 4 times after pressing Channel Down, but it does seem to be responding to the remote commands faster. I hope it doesn't slow down later for some reason. Great tip!


My RC65 (in RF mode) also flashed 4 times after pressing Channel Down.


----------



## jangelj (Jun 10, 2006)

i use a universal remote to control my HR23. by doing this on the actual Directv remote, which I only use as a backup, will I notice any increase in speed?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jangelj said:


> i use a universal remote to control my HR23. by doing this on the actual Directv remote, which I only use as a backup, will I notice any increase in speed?


My guess is you won't. I say that, because if I understand what this command is doing correctly, it's stopping the D* remote from sending out extra, remote-specific info with each keypress. My guess is your universal isn't sending out that extra info to begin with.

If I'm right, you might already be seeing better response when using your universal than when using a DirecTV remote (without the 9-6-3 "fix").


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> My guess is you won't. I say that, because if I understand what this command is doing correctly, it's stopping the D* remote from sending out extra, remote-specific info with each keypress. My guess is your universal isn't sending out that extra info to begin with.
> 
> If I'm right, you might already be seeing better response when using your universal than when using a DirecTV remote (without the 9-6-3 "fix").


Steve, can you answer my question: Will doing this in a room with four 20-700s in it have any effect on the other 20-700s?

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Steve, can you answer my question: Will doing this in a room with four 20-700s in it have any effect on the other 20-700s?


I never used multiple HR's in a room. Why don't you just try it? It only changes a setting on the remote that you can revert back to.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> I never used multiple HR's in a room. Why don't you just try it? It only changes a setting on the remote that you can revert back to.


Guess I'll have to. From reading the post on this, it seemed as if it might cause the one 20-700 to cause the others to respond, but I'll try it and see.

Rich


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this quick fix info. I entered the code last night on my HR20-100 and it is responding much better now. Was getting real tired of pressing buttons and waiting 3 seconds for something to work.

Thanks!!


----------



## Joe C (Mar 3, 2005)

rich584 said:


> And the HRs you've done it with have speeded up and the remotes have no affect on the other HRs?
> 
> Rich


 Correct. Apparently I have had this tweak done on some of my remotes in Directv slider position only. The HR that is controled in that position would show different rates of responsivenes from the different remotes. The other HR that is controled in the AV1 position was always slow regardless of the remote used.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

John Strk said:


> Thanks for sharing this quick fix info. I entered the code last night on my HR20-100 and it is responding much better now.


Thanks here as well - seems to work better for myself as well...  :up:


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

This has worked for me as well thanks and this should be on a sticky


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Mine has seemed to have reverted back to its normal slowness. I have done a reboot since I entered the code - is it possible the reboot reactivated the verification code somehow? Would reentering the code again possible help?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2007)

I did this late night and the difference was incredible! Thanks for passing this on! I can now almost stand my HR21s.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Guess I'll have to. From reading the post on this, it seemed as if it might cause the one 20-700 to cause the others to respond, but I'll try it and see.
> 
> Rich


I have an HR20-700 and HR21-100 both in RF mode in the same rack.

I used the suggested trick on both, and don't find any unusual behavior (problems). Initially, a few days ago, I didn't see an obvious difference in performance. Today, I tried it again (and enabled both RF remotes in the same location to test your question), and it is clear that at least on the HR20-700, the response to input is not only a little quicker, but there are fewer instances of keybounce.

I"m going to leave both in this new mode for an extended time. I'll only report back if something untoward happens.

So far, I'd say, *way to go, OP*, as it does make a difference.

Thanks!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hasan said:


> I have an HR20-700 and HR21-100 both in RF mode in the same rack.
> 
> I used the suggested trick on both, and don't find any unusual behavior (problems). Initially, a few days ago, I didn't see an obvious difference in performance. Today, I tried it again (and enabled both RF remotes in the same location to test your question), and it is clear that at least on the HR20-700, the response to input is not only a little quicker, but there are fewer instances of keybounce.
> 
> ...


Thanx, I was really curious about the tip having an adverse affect on other HRs in the same room. That answers my question.

Rich


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Seems to have improved my HR20-700 response times as well. Going thru the menus is quicker. Doesn't seem to have improved response for FF/REW, but everything else seems better. This trick is worth doing!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just applied the "963" tip to eight of my HRs, six 20-700s and a 24-500 and a 24-200. Had to try it just to see what happens. Nothing adverse, but the RC34R remotes don't seem to work with it. 

Last night, I tried scrolling thru the Playlist on my 24-500 using the Channel/Up-Down button and that did go thru more clicks than the 20-700s or my 24-200 did but it too bogged down after a while. I'd say this is normal with a massive Playlist such as mine.

So...I didn't really see any problems before I did the "963" thing, now I have to switch two remotes to the RC65Rs and then see if anything speeded up. 

I'll be back. Hope something good comes of this. 

Rich


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Wow! A significant improvement in speed on my HR22s. Thanks OP!!


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I assume this means, for any universal remotes for which you have "learned" the DTV commands, you'd have to now "relearn" them to benefit from the suggestion.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

makaiguy said:


> I assume this means, for any universal remotes for which you have "learned" the DTV commands, you'd have to now "relearn" them to benefit from the suggestion.


Yes, if you "taught" it by mating the two IRs together. (beamed the signal) If you have a Harmony, then that may not be the case, depending on how Logitech coded the original signal, unless you manually taught the Harmony instead of using their default codebase.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. My HR20 seems must faster!


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow this really helps! HR22-100. Does this code stick though if you reboot the dvr?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

KoRn said:


> Wow this really helps! HR22-100. Does this code stick though if you reboot the dvr?


Hope that question gets answered. Don't see why it wouldn't stick, but...

Rich


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Hope that question gets answered. Don't see why it wouldn't stick, but...
> 
> Rich


I don't think it involves the DVR. I think the only thing that changes is what is being sent, and if the extra data isn't sent, it doesn't have to be processed. Just a theory, though. I covered my remote when I programmed it, to prevent the DVR from receiving anything that might be sent out, and it worked....but, much to my chagrin, I forgot I was using RF.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So to confirm, this doesn't work with the RC34?

BTW, I find my RC65 remote to be more snappier with my HR20-700 then my RC34. Do you think the RC65 has newer hardware which could make this happen?

EDIT: both are in RF mode.


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

I also got 4 blinks at the end of the procedure, but both of my receivers seem snappier. My dad was just complaining about the slowness of his remotes a few days ago, so I am curious to see if it helps him. Thanks for this info OP.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hasan said:


> I don't think it involves the DVR. I think the only thing that changes is what is being sent, and if the extra data isn't sent, it doesn't have to be processed. Just a theory, though. I covered my remote when I programmed it, to prevent the DVR from receiving anything that might be sent out, and it worked....but, much to my chagrin, I forgot I was using RF.


My thought would be that it would remain with the remote as do the other commands. Did you get a tingle on your hand? :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> So to confirm, this doesn't work with the RC34?
> 
> BTW, I find my RC65 remote to be more snappier with my HR20-700 then my RC34. Do you think the RC65 has newer hardware which could make this happen?
> 
> EDIT: both are in RF mode.


I don't really know whether it took with the 34s. I'm going to change the two 34s to 64s or 65s. Thing is, I wasn't having any speed problems that bothered me on any of my HRs so I don't really know if anything worked. I'd like to say that I see a difference, but I'm not really sure. I did see four blinks after putting in the 963 code on the 64s and 65s, but not on the 34s. Perhaps this is normal?

I hadda try it. I wasn't gonna, but I just had to. OCD strikes again. 

Rich


----------



## Eben (Sep 10, 2007)

I tried this with the remote that came with my hr-21. I got the four blinks instead of two. Didn't seem to help.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Eben said:


> I tried this with the remote that came with my hr-21. I got the four blinks instead of two. Didn't seem to help.


I tried it on 3 different remotes and I always got 4 blinks instead of two. However, it did improve the speed of accepting remote keystrokes on all three machines.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

excellent tip....any speed increase is welcome...thanks


----------



## t/a guy (Jul 7, 2010)

Does this trick work on an r-16


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Oct 4, 2006)

Codfishjoe said:


> After seeing multiple threads regarding how slow HDDVRs respond, I figured I'd post this here as a quick little fix. It helps a bit to make the receiver respond faster in most cases. It doesn't improve by leaps and bounds, but definitely noticeable in most cases.
> 
> Start by pressing and holding mute first, then select at the same time until the green light on the remote flashes twice, just like any other programming remote step.
> 
> ...


While the scrolling hint was a big help, I tried the hint above on my 2 HR20s and noticed no difference on my biggest frustration, which is that it takes a full 5 seconds from the time I push "list" until the list comes up. What exactly should have speeded up?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Steve Rhodes said:


> While the scrolling hint was a big help, I tried the hint above on my 2 HR20s and noticed no difference on my biggest frustration, which is that it takes a full 5 seconds from the time I push "list" until the list comes up. What exactly should have speeded up?


Look for the blinking "ack" from the receiver. It should ack more quickly in most instances. It isn't a cure-all for the slowness, but it certainly should be observable. Stick with it a few days, and hopefully what is masking the increase for the moment will go away and you'll see the benefit.

When I first did it, I didn't see much. I tried it again the next day and it was readily apparent that the box was faster responding to key presses. It worked well enough that I did it on 3 boxes, with the same result.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I did it on a HR24 and did channel up and it made the guide faster!


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

My RC65B Remote took the programming and seems to have speeded up following this tip.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I shut my scrolling affect off from day one, those are super annoying - 

Just did it to my RC65RB & RC65RX - both flashed 4 times. I use both these remotes on my HR24-500 in IR mode (I have to keep it in IR mode for my hava)

Will see if this helps any....

thanks op


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

Codfishjoe said:


> After seeing multiple threads regarding how slow HDDVRs respond, I figured I'd post this here as a quick little fix. It helps a bit to make the receiver respond faster in most cases. It doesn't improve by leaps and bounds, but definitely noticeable in most cases.
> 
> Start by pressing and holding mute first, then select at the same time until the green light on the remote flashes twice, just like any other programming remote step.
> 
> ...


All I can say is INCREDIBLE !!

Not only you fixed my ridiculously slow HR21-100 but you may have actually lowered my blood pressure !

Not to mention the fact that my wife doesn't plug her ears every time I change the channel from the six to eight cuss words I can get in every time I did. :lol:

Much better response from my DVR and I am very happy to have seen this post.

Thank you very much !! :up::up:


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tried this tip on my slow @#$HR21-700, it does seem to be responding quicker.

Thanks for the tip Codfishjoe


----------



## jcthomas (Feb 4, 2004)

Has anyone tried this tip with a Harmony or other learning remote? 

Regards


----------



## pikespeakhiker (Jul 27, 2008)

I just tried the 963 change and it made a VAST improvement to remote responsiveness on my HR21-100 that was being controlled with an RC64R. I then brought up my Harmony One from the home theater where I control another HR21-100 and they appear to be identical. So at least based on my non-scientific evidence, I don't think that Logitech has been sending the code on the Harmony One anyway. And explains why one TV was always "faster" than the other.

Thanks, OP!


----------



## Bruce M. (Oct 31, 2009)

This *is* good. With scrolling off, Native off and this tip, my HR24-500 is now....merely slow 

But every bit helps!


----------



## sammib (Jun 13, 2007)

Need help. Question: Just got a new RC65RB to replace my RC34 so I could have RF. All seems to be OK except with the new lit up remote, it momentarily shuts off the light every time I press a button. Since I press a lot of buttons this is annoying as hell. The remote keeps flashing off and on. Is this the way that this thing is supposed to work?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

sammib said:


> Need help. Question: Just got a new RC65RB to replace my RC34 so I could have RF. All seems to be OK except with the new lit up remote, it momentarily shuts off the light every time I press a button. Since I press a lot of buttons this is annoying as hell. The remote keeps flashing off and on. Is this the way that this thing is supposed to work?


Yes, that is way its suppose to work.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

pikespeakhiker said:


> I just tried the 963 change and it made a VAST improvement to remote responsiveness on my HR21-100 that was being controlled with an RC64R. I then brought up my Harmony One from the home theater where I control another HR21-100 and they appear to be identical. So at least based on my non-scientific evidence, I don't think that Logitech has been sending the code on the Harmony One anyway. And explains why one TV was always "faster" than the other.
> 
> Thanks, OP!


I agree with this assessment. It explained why my HR20 in the bedroom seemed slower than the HR22 where the Harmony is. Especially when the opposite was supposed to be true.


----------



## avonabudget (Aug 2, 2008)

It worked on my HR-20, HR-21, and HR-24.....Thanks OP

Quick question....Does this "stay" after a Reset?

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

avonabudget said:


> It worked on my HR-20, HR-21, and HR-24.....Thanks OP
> 
> Quick question....Does this "stay" after a Reset?
> 
> Thanks Again!!!


The code is internal to the remote, so it's not receiver dependent.


----------



## avonabudget (Aug 2, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> The code is internal to the remote, so it's not receiver dependent.


Thanks for the clarification!!!


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, I press mute and select, light flashes twice. I press 963, and nothing happens. I press Chan Down and nothing happens. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

Will this also get rid of the idiotic message that comes up saying the switch on top of the remote is not set to DVR when ever I want to control something else? I hate that!!!


----------



## Bruce M. (Oct 31, 2009)

islesfan said:


> OK, I press mute and select, light flashes twice. I press 963, and nothing happens. I press Chan Down and nothing happens. What am I doing wrong?


The switch on the top of the remote is moved all the way to the left, correct?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jcthomas said:


> Has anyone tried this tip with a Harmony or other learning remote?
> 
> Regards


This appears to be code specific to the DirecTV remotes themselves.


avonabudget said:


> It worked on my HR-20, HR-21, and HR-24.....Thanks OP
> 
> Quick question....Does this "stay" after a Reset?
> 
> Thanks Again!!!


Reset of the HD DVR....???

Yes.


----------

